# Reading > Who Said That? >  Hugo on Shakespeare

## Lyceum1

(posted also to "Shakespeare")

I recall a mention I once read of a quote by Victor Hugo, to the effect that any monument to Shakespeare would require all of England as a pedestal. Can anyone refer me to the source of this quote? I have been unsuccessful in the attempt to find it using Google. Thanks in advance.

----------

